# How much do you think this horse is really worth?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a friend who has wayyy too many horses, and has decided to sell one. This is directly from the ad:

Moon is a 15 y/o registered AQHA mare. The perfect family/camping horse. This mare has done it all. Has been to Brown County, Tippi Canoe, Potato Creek & has camped over night. Anyone can ride, kid safe, husband/wife safe. Was also used as a lesson horse for beginner riders. Was used in trail riding business for tourists from June-September 2009. Moon is the kind of horse you can leave out in the field all winter, ride her in the spring, and she'll still be the same horse you rode last autumn. This horse is a complete babysitter. We ride her with a plain snaffle bit, or just a halter. She can be ridden both western and english. Would be an awesome 4-h horse. The ONLY reason for selling is because I have too many horses at this time. A good home is a must.

She's asking $5000.
I have ridden the mare, and she is a wonderful horse that I wouldn't hesitate putting anyone on. I've seen her 6 y/o grandson ride her around bareback by himself out in the field with absolutely no problems. But I wonder if she's asking too much? Idk, maybe it's just me...


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

no? thats cheap if you ask me?

what be an issue that you would consider a cause to decrease the value?

when we sell our schoolmaster he will be the same price


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

If the horse is in good condition for its age, I think thats a great price. At 15yo, if she is taken care of well, she could easily keep riding til she is 25.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

yea that sounds cheep for a bombproof horse.


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

this is just my opinion, but on the market here in the usa today, i think they might be asking twice too much for her. $2500 is more than she would bring around here unless she has won something or has blood lines that are so desirable that her babies are worth something.
i think she is a very desirable horse from your description and her pictures, but unless price is no object, you aught to try dickering with her owner. at $5000 i'm not sure she'll sell real fast, if the market where you are is anywhere near like it is here.
like i said, just my opinion.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm afraid I have to agree with strawboss. The mare looks lovely, and a horse I'd like to have in my barn. However, my neighbor just bought a very similiar animal, 12 years old, for $2000. I think that horse was the deal of the century, because he's a sweet, anyone can ride, confidence builder, but $2000. is what the market would allow here in central VA. Frankly, people are giving away pretty nice horses because they can't afford to keep them.

I think your friend will end up lowering the price.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She can ask whatever she wants. People can offer less if they feel the horse is worth less.


Since I do not know what the horse market is like in your area it is impossible to know if this horse is over priced. A bomb proof good sound horse is basically priceless.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd have to agree that's a LOT for a trail horse at that age, in this market, in the winter time. Eastern PA / NJ region is pretty pricey for any horse, but anything at that price around here has at least some training and potential for jumping, dressage, gaming, etc. Horses that have been trail horses are between 1500 - 3000. At 15, I'd say 2000 is about the most I've seen a comparable horse advertised.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt pay $5000 for a trail horse. If this horse was cross trained, or shown Id consider paying maybe 2000 for my boyfriend. I personally dont look at trail horses or bomb proof horses that everyone rides. Most of the time they are sort of dull to cues, because people stick a bunch of kids on them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think anyone would pay $5K for trail/lesson horse around here (and it sounds like that's all she accomplished). One can find a started jumper or some basic dressage for that price. I'd say $2.5 - 3K would be the max (and IMO 3K is already overpriced). Although in your area prices could be different.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WhiteTrashWarmblood, does the seller know you are putting her horse up for a price critique? I don't want to open the forum to any problems if the seller sees this thread.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree 5k for an older trail horse is a lot. Even for a packer. I'm on the cheaper side so I'd say about 2k-2.5k. With this economy you can get a decent jumper jumping about 3' for 2-3k.

Also any signs of arthritis in this horse yet? Does she have good teeth, any health problems?

Edit: Sorry *iridehorses*. Didn't see your post till after.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> WhiteTrashWarmblood, does the seller know you are putting her horse up for a price critique? I don't want to open the forum to any problems if the seller sees this thread.



Yes, it's alright.
I'm helping her sell the horse, and I am the one that actually put up the ad.
She just told me what to put on it.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

If she's trying to sell her fast, then she may want to knock her down to $3000, just due to the market. However, if she wants her to get a good home and doesn't mind waiting around a while, she should hold at $5000. I would expect to pay that much for that bombproof of a horse, personally. In fact, I wouldn't look at a horse priced for less than that because it seems like something is wrong them. She is pretty and young, stick to $5000 but negotiable slightly i would say...?
Of course my family is in the show horse world so $5000 is a cheap horse to me.... ha!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I think she's asking too much. I paid $5500 for my APHA mare when she was 15, but she has a ton of APHA and pTHA points, spent years in breed shows and almost always placed top 3. Seeing as the mare you are talking about is essentially a pasture/trail horse, 5k is an awful lot, especially nowadays. I'd say $2000 or $2500 would be better.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Marrissa said:


> Also any signs of arthritis in this horse yet? Does she have good teeth, any health problems?


No, she has no signs of arthritis. She's completely healthy, no problems whatsoever. 
I convinced her owner to lower the price to $4500. We'll see what happens from there... :?


----------

